# Butcher chicken prices



## -T/ (Aug 4, 2010)

went down to the butchers for the first time ealier to have a look on what sort of deals they could do me with chicken. all of it is free range normal £7.50/kg or if i buy bulk ~£50 worth i would be given a price of £6.18/kg. what do you think of this price, fairly average/good?

what sort of price do you pay per kg usually?


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

£3.50ish for 700g of chicken in morrisons with no added water.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

6 chicken drumsticks = £1.60

9 drumsticks a day = £2.40

£2.40 x 7 = £16.80 a week!!


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

i never buy from the shops like that, crap imo

i can get my chicken for 20 quid for 11 pound


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

£4 ish a kilo and its good stuff.

Find a local wholesale butchers and send your monthly meat shopping his way in cash, you think he's gona say no? Just buy a big freezer


----------



## -T/ (Aug 4, 2010)

StephenC said:


> £4 ish a kilo and its good stuff.
> 
> Find a local wholesale butchers and send your monthly meat shopping his way in cash, you think he's gona say no? Just buy a big freezer


hmm looks like i need a bit more looking around then as £6.18/kg was given as the price they supply to pubs and restaurants at. still works out cheaper than supermarkets and better stuff but if people are getting £4/kg damn that would be much better.

where would i find a wholesale butcher?? guess you arent talking about buying bulk from the normal local butcher.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

\T/ said:


> went down to the butchers for the first time ealier to have a look on what sort of deals they could do me with chicken. all of it is free range normal £7.50/kg or if i buy bulk ~£50 worth i would be given a price of £6.18/kg. what do you think of this price, fairly average/good?
> 
> what sort of price do you pay per kg usually?


I get free range chicken breast from my local butcher for £5.00 per KG

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

One butcher charges £25 for a 5kg catering pack, another charges me £6.50/ kg and from their own farm. The water that coems out of the ctering pack chicken when defrosted is ridiculous, so you get what you pay for.


----------



## -T/ (Aug 4, 2010)

Lou said:


> I get free range chicken breast from my local butcher for £5.00 per KG
> 
> :thumb: :thumb :


 :cursing:rrghh not cool! lol i need to find a better butcher :lol: although it is very good quality chicken


----------



## -T/ (Aug 4, 2010)

BillC said:


> One butcher charges £25 for a 5kg catering pack, another charges me £6.50/ kg and from their own farm. The water that coems out of the ctering pack chicken when defrosted is ridiculous, so you get what you pay for.


yeah i suppose you're right, just need to find the cheapest place possible that is still good quality.


----------



## wjames (Mar 15, 2009)

in my arear, farmfoods sell 1 kilo for £4.50 but tesco have just reduced there value chicken 1kg for £3.75


----------



## -T/ (Aug 4, 2010)

wjames said:


> in my arear, farmfoods sell 1 kilo for £4.50 but tesco have just reduced there value chicken 1kg for £3.75


may just be my personal experience but even tesco's fairly expensive chicken has really poor quality quite tough lots of gristle all the way through it


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

\T/ said:


> hmm looks like i need a bit more looking around then as £6.18/kg was given as the price they supply to pubs and restaurants at. still works out cheaper than supermarkets and better stuff but if people are getting £4/kg damn that would be much better.
> 
> where would i find a wholesale butcher?? guess you arent talking about buying bulk from the normal local butcher.


Try n find one thats located in an industrial unit etc

Most high street bucthers will get thier meat delivered to them in useable cuts. Ive seen me walking into my butchers and one of the guys will be hacksawing a pigs head off:lol:



Maasai said:


> I just started a similar thread about this earlier, do you mind if i ask the name a location of your wholesaler mate? Im in lanarkshire daily for work, could stop by if its near.


Its in Blochairn Market mate, C&C meats.

I've been going a while and get a fair but of stuff of off him for various people so get some excellent deals but as long as your willing to take a 10kg box of chicken then it should be around £4.50 and kilo.

His fillet steak is something else... Duno if you read RS007's journal but he eat nothing but this and eggs the day before a show as it's so damn good:thumb:


----------



## chris1991 (Aug 15, 2009)

if you're not opposed to buying from an online butchers, and willing to buy in bulk, then i can recommend you have a look at westingourmet.com which is where i get my chicken from, I buy 20kg at a time, for £99, which comes in 5kg packs, very well packaged with icepacks and insulation in the boxes to keep the meat fresh. At just under a fiver a kilo when bought in such bulk, the pricing isn't bad, and their quality is excellent, the fillets average around 220g fresh, and shrink by only a tiny amount when cooked, which shows they're not pumped full of water like you'd get from the cheap supermarket chicken.

They sell cuts of steak and other meat to, but i havn't tried anything other than chicken from there currently.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

chris1991 said:


> if you're not opposed to buying from an online butchers, and willing to buy in bulk, then i can recommend you have a look at westingourmet.com which is where i get my chicken from, I buy 20kg at a time, for £99, which comes in 5kg packs, very well packaged with icepacks and insulation in the boxes to keep the meat fresh. At just under a fiver a kilo when bought in such bulk, the pricing isn't bad, and their quality is excellent, the fillets average around 220g fresh, and shrink by only a tiny amount when cooked, which shows they're not pumped full of water like you'd get from the cheap supermarket chicken.
> 
> They sell cuts of steak and other meat to, but i havn't tried anything other than chicken from there currently.


Will have a look at that cheers.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Where is the option to buy 20KG? Do you have to email them?


----------



## wjames (Mar 15, 2009)

along the top select selection pack


----------



## chris1991 (Aug 15, 2009)

yeah wjames is right, the bigger packs seem to be hidden away in selection pack


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

any one else reccomend an online butcher?


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

i get 10kg for £23 staight from the factory were it killed that day so i know its fresh.


----------



## wjames (Mar 15, 2009)

thats v cheap


----------



## chris1991 (Aug 15, 2009)

^^ some people get all the luck lol


----------



## wjames (Mar 15, 2009)

theres a chicken farm near me.im gonn have to go speak to them


----------



## -T/ (Aug 4, 2010)

chris1991 said:


> if you're not opposed to buying from an online butchers, and willing to buy in bulk, then i can recommend you have a look at westingourmet.com which is where i get my chicken from, I buy 20kg at a time, for £99, which comes in 5kg packs, very well packaged with icepacks and insulation in the boxes to keep the meat fresh. At just under a fiver a kilo when bought in such bulk, the pricing isn't bad, and their quality is excellent, the fillets average around 220g fresh, and shrink by only a tiny amount when cooked, which shows they're not pumped full of water like you'd get from the cheap supermarket chicken.
> 
> They sell cuts of steak and other meat to, but i havn't tried anything other than chicken from there currently.


damn thats good! looking around the sight i want to order so much i dont know if my freezer with cope lol

random question does anyone know how much chicken you would be able to fit in an average freezer draw?


----------



## chris1991 (Aug 15, 2009)

at a guess, if you were to take it out of the pack it comes in, and put in seperate bags, which would make it easier to keep portions seperated anyway, you might manage to squash 10kg in a draw. I'm storing mine as 150g portions, 3 to a little tub, and manage to easily fit all 20kg worth in our chest freezer, with plenty of room to spare. So just bagged you should manage 10kg in a draw of a freezer. Don't count on that being true though if you order 10kg and then it doesn't fit, i'm not taking responsibility lol


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

I know it's not from a butcher, and is often mentioned, but if you know someone with a Makro card or know someone with a business who could get you one, then that would definitely be worth looking into.

They do 5kg for about £18, plus an extra £ or so for it to be in a tray rather than just a bag. There's no VAT on it so that's the price you pay.

My bf has got a card, but the nearest one is an hour away so we have to fit it in as part of another journey which means we don't get there too often. Bought 10kg last time we went, and spent about 2 hours chopping and bagging it up for the freezer!


----------



## barrowvian (Sep 6, 2008)

Anyone from the Manchester area that has a Macro card......send a PM my way


----------

